# Any decent gyms in Watford?



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

I moved to Watford 6 months ago and currently train at the YMCA gym (Charters). Its okay, but am looking for the best weights gym in Watford? can anyone please please help?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

Come on guys please help anyone!


----------



## Reesy (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe nobody lives in watford...

Harpers in Harrow is decent, not too expensive either.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you serious about training?

Meet me at 6 o clock tomo at area nightclub...i am training at the basement gym, will open up and show you around mate.

You wont have seen a gym like it ever before Its v hardcore though, but prob what u r looking for mate. Is a converted bomb shelter from ww2.

Can do a sesh aswell if u like.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

lol cheers! harrow is to far though..watfords a big ol place, i cant believe the gym i go to is the best! it sucks. its got free weights and good machine weights, but its a pit and their is no hammer strength gear or even a t-bar. its always a fight for the plates.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

yer mate, ive heard about basement gym and i am serious about training, very! id love to see it and have heard that u have to be let in..can make 6pm..whats ur name mate? im Nick..u got an MSN?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

i bench 140 kg, curl up to 90kg, dip 50-60 kg, so i can lift. i am natural and my diet is awfull, but im consistent and have very little break between sets. so im intense and open to others ideas


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi, im Adam mate. I'll take you down there bro and show you around. Im training shoulders tomo aswell if you wanna train. Theres a few lads coming down, one is ricky greenidge who has a title fight (boxing) so im gonna train him a bit aswell.

Im dieting for contest right now, so might not be my usual self lol, i will still be friendly tho of course.

Just to make sure tho, you dont have a saw throat/cold or anything do you? Because if we are gonna train then i really dont wanna catch the flu goin around atm u see, thats the last thing i need...managed to avoid it so far.

Let me pm you my msn mate.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

Got ur MSN and added it mate. Nope not got flu so all is good. speak to u online tommorow. i did chest today, but am sure ill be ok for shoulders tommorow..laters


----------



## EdRose (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey,

I know this is an old thread but i really need to find a decent gym in watford, is it possible that anyone can join this gym ?

Thanks


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Are you serious about training?
> 
> Meet me at 6 o clock tomo at area nightclub...i am training at the basement gym, will open up and show you around mate.
> 
> ...


A gym in a bomb shelter? love it.


----------



## muscle004 (Sep 10, 2008)

is this gym still in Watford...? If so i need to check it [email protected]


----------



## EdRose (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeh my gym is awful, theres only one bench press and its always in use.

Does anyone still know about this basement gym ?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Should be open on most weekdays from 6pm, it's apporx £2.50 a session


----------



## EdRose (Sep 17, 2008)

where abouts is it and is it open to everyone ?


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

Theres one other you can try!go there myself...dont know if its as hard core as basement gym but better than the ymca!!its called 'shapers'...west watford!

Matt


----------



## muscle004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Any more news on the location of Basement gym in Watford?

thanks


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Gade Carpark behind area nightclub.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

its underneath gade car park..you wouldnt know it was there unless someone shows you...!


----------



## muscle004 (Sep 10, 2008)

great! thanks...will have to check it out


----------



## jjradha (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all,

would it possible to post directions for the basement gym in Watford, since nobody seems to know where it is. I am living in watford now, Garston, I would like to join the nearest gym with power rack, bench, and olympic bars, can somebody help please?

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## GFunk (Jan 20, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Are you serious about training?
> 
> Meet me at 6 o clock tomo at area nightclub...i am training at the basement gym, will open up and show you around mate.
> 
> ...


Hi Adam

i would like to come down some time to the basement gym as used to train there a long time ago.

are there specific times and days that the gym opens.

thanks for your help.

thanks mate.

Giuseppe


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

EdRose said:


> where abouts is it and is it open to everyone ?


i dont know if it is open to everyone but if you drive slowly into gade car park the first stairwell is the gym (entrance anyway lol) :thumb:


----------



## GFunk (Jan 20, 2009)

get me big said:


> i dont know if it is open to everyone but if you drive slowly into gade car park the first stairwell is the gym (entrance anyway lol) :thumb:


Yeah i know where the location is but it always looks closed.

will have to take a trip there and check it out.

thanks

Giuseppe


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont train there anymore, i train in the gym i work at, its much more convenient for me because otherwise ive got to make ridiculous mileage everyday to train and then get to work.

As far as im aware, it should be open week days at 6-9 ish. Unless its all been changed again. Try going down wednesday at 7, should be open there.

Its a red door that is beside the car park entrance that you drive in, the door says 'basement gym' and a plaque outside says 'watford weightlifting club'.


----------



## GFunk (Jan 20, 2009)

Britbb said:


> I dont train there anymore, i train in the gym i work at, its much more convenient for me because otherwise ive got to make ridiculous mileage everyday to train and then get to work.
> 
> As far as im aware, it should be open week days at 6-9 ish. Unless its all been changed again. Try going down wednesday at 7, should be open there.
> 
> Its a red door that is beside the car park entrance that you drive in, the door says 'basement gym' and a plaque outside says 'watford weightlifting club'.


Hi Adam

i really appreciate the information.

shame you had to give it up mate.

when i lived in London i used to go to Jack's Gym in Chiswick which is also a proper weighlifting club.

ever heard of that one.

will do and thanks again.

regards

Giuseppe


----------



## josephevans (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeahtry the Livingwell which is £6 on www.payasugym.com. The gym isn't massive but it is never busyand there is loads of parking.


----------

